# Sticky  Rabbit Foods - Whats Safe and Whats Dangerous



## kellyrich

Safe foods: 

Agrimony 
Alfalfa 
Apple 
Avens 
Balm 
Banana 
Barley 
Basil 
Beetroot 
Blackberry 
Borage 
Broccoli 
Buckwheat 
Burnet 
Camomile 
Caraway 
Carrot 
Celery 
Celeriac 
Chervil 
Chicory 
Chickweed 
Chinese leaf 
Cleavers 
Clover, WHITE 
Coltsfoot 
Comfrey WILTED SLIGHTLY 
Coriander 
Corn marigold 
Corn spurrey 
Cow parsnip 
Crosswort 
Cucumber 
Dandelion 
Dead-Nettles 
Dill 
Dock BEFORE FLOWERING 
Endive 
Fat hen 
Fennel 
Goosefoot 
Goosegrass 
Goutweed BEFORE FLOWERING 
Ground elder BEFORE FLOWERING 
Hawkbit 
Hawkweed 
Heather 
Hedge parsley 
Horseradish 
Jerusalem artichoke 
Knapweed 
Knotgrass 
Kohlrabi 
Lavender 
Lovage 
Mallow 
Marjoram 
Mayweed 
Maywort 
Meadowsweet 
Melon 
Milk thistle 
Mugwort 
Nipplewort 
Oats 
Orache 
Oxeye daisy 
Parsley 
Parsnip 
Pear 
Peppermint 
Pigweed 
Plantain 
Pumpkin 
Radish GREENS 
Raspberry 
Sage 
Savory 
Sanfoin 
Shepherd's purse 
Silverweed 
Sow thistle 
Soya 
Strawberry 
Swiss Chard 
Tare 
Tomatoes 
Trefoil 
Vetch 
Vine leaves 
Watercress 
Watermelon 
Wheat 
Yarrow 

Safe in moderation: 

Brussels sprouts 
Cabbage 
Cauliflower 
Corn 
Groundsel 
Kale 
Lettuce 
Molasses 
Mustard greens 
Spinach 
Tallow 
Turnip 

NOT SAFE: 


Arum 
Bigwort 
Bindweed 
Bluebell 
Bryony 
Buttercup 
Celandine 
Clover RED 
Colchicum 
Corncockle 
Cowslip 
Cuckoo pint 
Dog's Mercury 
Elder after flowering 
Euphorbia 
Evergreens 
Fool's parsley 
Foxglove 
Ground ivy 
Hemlock 
Henbane 
Kingcup 
Meadow Saffron 
Milkweed 
Nightshade 
Ragwort 
Scarlet Pimpernel 
Spurge 
Toadflax 
Tomato LEAVES 
Traveller's joy 
Beans 
Peach leaves 
Plum leaves 
Potato SPROUTS 
Rhubarb 
Wood sorrel 

Safe tree and shrub leaves: 

Should always be fresh young leaves: 


Acacia 
Apple 
Beech 
Birch 
Blackberry 
Cherry 
Hazel 
Horse Chestnut 
Lime 
Mountain Ash 
Mulberry 
Pear 
Poplar (not black) 
Raspberry 
Strawberry 

Safe twigs: 


Apple 
Birch 
Blackberry 
Fir 
Hazel 
Hawthorn 
Maple 
Pear 
Raspberry 
Spruce 
Willow 

Unsafe twigs: 

Acacia 
Apricot 
Azalea 
Beech 
Box 
Cherry 
Clematis 
Elder 
Holly 
Ivy 
Laburnum 
Mistletoe 
Nux vomica 
Oak 
Oleander 
Peach 
Periwinkle 
Plum 
Privet 
Rhododendron 
Rosewood 
Snowberry 
Spindleberry 
Thorn apple 
Waxplant 
Wisteria 
Yew 
All evergreens not mentioned in safe twig list 

Safe flowers: 

Aster 
Carnation 
Daisy 
Geranium 
Geum 
Helenium 
Hollyhock 
Honesty 
Marguerite 
Marigold 
Michaelmas daisy 
Nasturtium 
Rose 
Stock 
Sunflower 
Wallflower 

Unsafe flowers: 


Acacia 
Aconite 
Antirrhinum 
Anemone 
Brugmansia 
Columbine 
Crocus 
Daffodil 
Dahlia 
Delphinium 
Feverfew 
Gypsophila 
Hellebore 
Hyacinth 
Iris 
Larkspur 
Lily of the Valley 
Lobelia 
Love-in-a-mist 
Lupin 
Narcissus 
Poppy 
Primrose 
Snowdrop 
Tulip 
Any bulbs


----------



## frags

thanks for that hun, does this mean pizza is safe


----------



## kellyrich

frags said:


> thanks for that hun, does this mean pizza is safe


ha ha ive read a alot lately of people giving pizza to their rabbit!! Just as long as we get to share!!


----------



## red_dwarf15

quick question. people on here have said that anything from the onion family is not safe, but is not on the list. just wanted to double check


----------



## scosha37

god that took me ages to read it...but well done...bloob for that..


My be you should aranged it like side by side and ask 1 of the nice MODS to make it a sticky...

Blob on its way..


----------



## kellyrich

scosha37 said:


> god that took me ages to read it...but well done...bloob for that..
> 
> My be you should aranged it like side by side and ask 1 of the nice MODS to make it a sticky...
> 
> Blob on its way..


I did think of doing it side by side but not sure of a quick way to do it!!


----------



## scosha37

kellyrich said:


> I did think of doing it side by side but not sure of a quick way to do it!!


Its prob fine petal....just give 1 of the MODS a line and ask them..:cornut:


----------



## Nonnie

red_dwarf15 said:


> quick question. people on here have said that anything from the onion family is not safe, but is not on the list. just wanted to double check


You are correct. Onion family is a no no.

I wish someone would tell Norbert about Ivy being bad, as its one of his favourite plants to try and steal a mouthful of. Plus my yukkas and cordylines.


----------



## crofty

Where did you get that list from?


----------



## kellyrich

crofty said:


> Where did you get that list from?


Why is there a problem with it?


----------



## crofty

kellyrich said:


> Why is there a problem with it?


Not hugely, i was just wondering really, its a little vague with the lettuce etc, you can feed some types of lettuce as a treat mainly the darker leaf lettuce,. Also there are foods such as banana, pear and raspberry on the 'safe' list that should be only fed as treats for example due to their high sugar content.

You also shouldnt feed full size corn esp the PAH dried corn, partly that's because the individual bits of corn are not easily digested and could possibly cause a gut blockage, and partly because they are way too starchy to be good for a bun's diet or digestion. As buns are very sensitive to disturbances in their GI tract so i avoid it! Although other people do feed buns it with no problems, i just wont risk it.


----------



## kellyrich

I got it from another forum, which is usually a good reliable forum and the link they got it from was this

Safe Food for Rabbits

But following on from what you say, i have seen a few different lists and all the lists list everything differently so sometimes its hard to tell!


----------



## crofty

kellyrich said:


> I got it from another forum, which is usually a good reliable forum and the link they got it from was this
> 
> Safe Food for Rabbits
> 
> But following on from what you say, i have seen a few different lists and all the lists list everything differently so sometimes its hard to tell!


Hmmm yeh I know its hard, i think really we have to use our common sense and judgement, we're all still learning, i learn something from my rabbits everyday, they never fail to amaze me!! lol

Oh i was going to add too, if you are changing a buns food do it gradually and just a little advise, I feed my buns in the evening, wild bunnies feed at dawn and dusk, so you may find your buns eat more in the evening and overnight rather than in the day.


----------



## mimi g

Norman gets his evening meal when I go to bed about 11ish because its the only way i can get him to stop following me so I can pen off the kitchen and sneak off to bed! Although he managed to jump over the penned section this morn when he heard me get up and was running round my bedroom. Nic cubes are 2 high at the min looks like they will be going 3....life would be easier if I had a door on my kitchen! x


----------



## crofty

mimi g said:


> Norman gets his evening meal when I go to bed about 11ish because its the only way i can get him to stop following me so I can pen off the kitchen and sneak off to bed! Although he managed to jump over the penned section this morn when he heard me get up and was running round my bedroom. Nic cubes are 2 high at the min looks like they will be going 3....life would be easier if I had a door on my kitchen! x


Haha i love Norman!


----------



## red_dwarf15

mimi have you thought about a kid gate. we've got 2 atm to stop charley going where he shouldnt. theyre £25 from argos


----------



## kellyrich

red_dwarf15 said:


> mimi have you thought about a kid gate. we've got 2 atm to stop charley going where he shouldnt. theyre £25 from argos


Good idea but she already has the NIC grids so she may aswell just use them to make it a bit higher to save money! 

I spent £100 on NIC grids and now i dont even need any of them!!


----------



## umber

awwww maybe you could make an indoor gym type whats the word im looking for ummmmm oh yes obstacle course for stan!!!!

If I had mine indoor or if i hadnt just bought that huge cage I would have got some off you!

Even the cage im hardly using now!!! Just spent £65 getting it few weeks ago and to be honest only used it a handful of times.... with the weather being so nice now I feel bad bringing them in just so I can pet them etc.... also daisy has really gotten used to us going up to her and stroking her even when shes running free and flake is getting better! So I may have this brand new cage which I dont really need....dont wanna tell hubby though as I really persuaded him how much I needed it etc lol!


----------



## kellyrich

umber said:


> awwww maybe you could make an indoor gym type whats the word im looking for ummmmm oh yes obstacle course for stan!!!!
> 
> If I had mine indoor or if i hadnt just bought that huge cage I would have got some off you!
> 
> Even the cage im hardly using now!!! Just spent £65 getting it few weeks ago and to be honest only used it a handful of times.... with the weather being so nice now I feel bad bringing them in just so I can pet them etc.... also daisy has really gotten used to us going up to her and stroking her even when shes running free and flake is getting better! So I may have this brand new cage which I dont really need....dont wanna tell hubby though as I really persuaded him how much I needed it etc lol!


Yeah but it might come in useful in the winter as i bet you will want to start bringing them in a bit more again!! Shame it wasnt the ferplast 140 one, i would have had it off you! Mind you i suppose one of them would be ok, as its only to put his food and water in, as he does get free run but just need somewhere to keep his food! I might go [email protected] tomorrow and see if they still have them!!


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*is there any lists like this for guinea pigs???*_


----------



## kellyrich

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*is there any lists like this for guinea pigs???*_


You are probably better off looking in the rodents section as this covers them as this is the rabbit section so im not really sure to be honest x


----------



## *Liil-roo*

kellyrich said:


> You are probably better off looking in the rodents section as this covers them as this is the rabbit section so im not really sure to be honest x


_*ok mate cheers x*_


----------



## Andyt4

I thought all nettles were ok? 

Why only moderation for sprouts?

muchas gracias


----------



## jaxb05

I read someplace that it was ok to give rabbits weetabix?? Pickles loves them. Do you think it is ok. I read it on some rabbit website. I suppose it is good for her wee teeth gnawing on them. 
jacqui


----------



## kellyrich

jaxb05 said:


> I read someplace that it was ok to give rabbits weetabix?? Pickles loves them. Do you think it is ok. I read it on some rabbit website. I suppose it is good for her wee teeth gnawing on them.
> jacqui


Hi Jacqui

Stan eats weetabix nearly everyday he loves them. It is fine for them to eat! xx


----------



## Lisa Franklin

Thanks for this post, I have been wanting a list like this for a long time to make sure I dont feed Harry and Honey the wrong thing.

Brilliant, thanks!!


----------



## kellyrich

Lisa Franklin said:


> Thanks for this post, I have been wanting a list like this for a long time to make sure I dont feed Harry and Honey the wrong thing.
> 
> Brilliant, thanks!!


Give them some parsley, i bet they go mad for it!!


----------



## Lisa Franklin

I'll give it a go, didnt realise how much different thing they could eat.

I will intraduce new bits now here and there.


----------



## Andyt4

carrots only as a treat?

i read this earlier today. It says because of sugar content. I give mine a carrot a day. Broccoli and sprouts as the main veg. 

Is cauliflower bad too?

oh and in pets at home they were feeding them light coloured lettuce which i thought was a no no????


----------



## emzybabe

Since putting Miffy on a diet she only gets a slice of carrot as a treat, i went away for a weekend and found my house mate had been feeding her whole carrots i'm sure she looked fatter lol 
I wouldnt bother with lettuce is can give them dodgy tums and has little vitamins etc
too many sprouts will make them gassy like humans lol


----------



## kellyrich

Andyt4 said:


> carrots only as a treat?
> 
> i read this earlier today. It says because of sugar content. I give mine a carrot a day. Broccoli and sprouts as the main veg.
> 
> Is cauliflower bad too?
> 
> oh and in pets at home they were feeding them light coloured lettuce which i thought was a no no????


Stan gets a carrot in the morning and at night! He also gets fresh greens everyday, brown bread and parsley twice a day and pellets and some days he gets weetabix! 

To be on the safe side i wouldnt feed any lettuce x


----------



## Andyt4

so what are your staples, broccoli and what else?


----------



## emzybabe

lol you have to remember stan is a very big boy and still growing. 

Miffy normally gets something green and leafy like broccoli leaves or cabbage. 
half a celery 
some basil, parsley, rocket, water cress etc (really cheap and easy to grow at home)
a bit of carrot 
a handful of grass

then to mix things up a bit
a tiny bit of apple although she loves pears more i guess there sweeter
some tomato
broccoli heads 
tiny bit of pineapple or pineapple core
tiny bit of melon 

a few raisins after a grooming sesh (she loves them big time)


----------



## AmyCruick

Ooo I shall have to try weetabix!

My two go mad for strawberries but they only get them on special occassions as one of them gets a bit porky if she eats too much fruit.


----------



## Andyt4

just gave torres some wetabix now, he seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## Jamesy14

is the green bit of spring onion okay because my rabbit loves it?


----------



## Nonnie

Jamesy14 said:


> is the green bit of spring onion okay because my rabbit loves it?


No.

Anything from the onion family is potentially lethal.

Nothing from a bulb.


----------



## emzybabe

I read somewhere on the net u can put garlic in their water bottles, but its part of the onion family, so are chives and alium flowers


----------



## hazyreality

Rabbit Advocates Toxic Plants

Just found this on plants to not let them eat and it looks a pretty good list.

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick

hazyreality said:


> Rabbit Advocates Toxic Plants
> 
> Just found this on plants to not let them eat and it looks a pretty good list.
> 
> *Heidi*


Just a had a look at that and its v useful, thanks! Mine always go for the lobelias which it says is toxic. I shoo them off them anyway cos they look pretty but its handy to know- now I won't feel so mean when i'm telling them no!


----------



## emzybabe

great list


----------



## hazyreality

AmyCruick said:


> Just a had a look at that and its v useful, thanks! Mine always go for the lobelias which it says is toxic. I shoo them off them anyway cos they look pretty but its handy to know- now I won't feel so mean when i'm telling them no!


Mine eat Jasmine leaves if I am not keeping an eye on them, will have to be extra careful with that now I know for sure they shouldnt have it.

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe

I've read somewhere that rhubarb is toxic... is that true?
If so, i'll have to move ours as we grow it in the part of the garden where the buns will be going


----------



## emzybabe

yea i think that is true the whole plant leaves and stems, I'm not sure if they'd bother to eat it tho


----------



## emzybabe

Just thought I'd put this on here, so I dont have to search to find it next time.

Dried food comparison chart:
Bunnie House - Food Comparison Chart
(slightly outdated, excel is now 19% fiber)


----------



## daisyboo

emzybabe said:


> Just thought I'd put this on here, so I dont have to search to find it next time.
> 
> Dried food comparison chart:
> Bunnie House - Food Comparison Chart
> (slightly outdated, excel is now 19% fiber)


after reading that site i can say that boo is not a mini lop! his ears are massive and his head isnt fat either. not idea what he is then


----------



## emzybabe

sorry, he is beautiful tho


----------



## Ty-bo

srhdufe said:


> I've read somewhere that rhubarb is toxic... is that true?
> If so, i'll have to move ours as we grow it in the part of the garden where the buns will be going


That is very true-when I was about 4 or 5 we had a rabbit and I thought I was giving him huge cabbage leaves but they werent they were rhubarb leaves-poor little thing died very soon afterwoods 

This is only a very vague memory but I feel so awful when I think about it now


----------



## emzybabe

I have been given a 3 foot Marrow - is this safe to feed rabbits?


----------



## Kammie

Yes they can but in small ammounts or it can cause the runs. Some people put marrow in a blender to feed to sick rabbits who won't eat.


----------



## kiara

can i feed frozen veg that had thawed?


----------



## Guest

mine love dried nettles


----------



## Kammie

You can but its not as good as the fresh stuff. A lot of the nuitrients go when veg is frozen.


----------



## emzybabe

shes not interested in the marrow dam! I cant think frozen veg would be great for them


----------



## emzybabe

I know some wood is very dangerous to rabbits, is Leylandii one of them? I cant seem to find anything on google


----------



## Guest

emzybabe said:


> I know some wood is very dangerous to rabbits, is Leylandii one of them? I cant seem to find anything on google


I don't think they can, but I'm not 100% sure :confused1:


----------



## Kammie

Most non fruit tree wood is bad I'd just stick to the fruit tree's to be safe.


----------



## emzybabe

I dont want to feed feed it to her, just make some toys as my boyfriends parents have loads of wood going, dont think I will bother tho.


----------



## MerlinsMum

As this is a sticky, I wanted to recommend a great little book:

*Greenfoods for Rabbits & Cavies by F.R. Bell* now in its 9th edition.
It can be ordered from the Fur & Feather website:
Fur and Feather - General Small Livestock Titles

And a lovely poem I remember reading years ago - just looked for it online and only found one website with it on, so it does need repeating!

*Feeding Ode for Rabbits*
_By G. Lodham_
Do not give a Rabbit yew, 
Spurge, Fools Parsley, feverfew. 
Nightshade, purple flowered or white, 
Lords and Ladies, Aconite. 
Bryony with berries Red, 
Pimpernels should not be fed. 
Add Laburnum, Golden rain, 
Hemlock with its Crimson stain. 
Buttercup and celandine, 
Foxglove, poppy and woodbine. 
If they eat these, rabbits die, 
Caution says 'Dont let them try'.​


----------



## davlin

Hello

Wow... Great Job. Thanks for sharing this informative information. this is very useful information. Great job. Thanks alot....

Thanks
Have a nice time a head..


----------



## ilovesox

I have read mixed reviews about parsnips, some say they are ok for rabbits and others say they are a no, no. I was wondering if anyone could give me a definate answer on this as I dont want to give my bunny anything that will harm him, so i'm not letting him have any at the moent but I also wat him to be abe to have a varied diet. 

Thanks for any replies in advance


----------



## hazyreality

I am not sure whether they are ok or not, never thought of them not being ok :s , I tried giving mine parsnips but they wouldnt eat them anyway.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe

no Idea on parsnip, are they interested in eating it?

does anyone know if I can feed my buns a little bit of bell pepper that I have going spare, cant seem to find a list with it in anywhere?


----------



## Vinnie223

Have not seen Cilantro on any of these list, is that ok? One of my buns goes like binky crazy for it! SO CUTE! lol


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets

hazyreality said:


> I am not sure whether they are ok or not, never thought of them not being ok :s , I tried giving mine parsnips but they wouldnt eat them anyway.
> 
> *Heidi*


I tried my pair with some parsnip peelings from the christmas dinner. They ate the broccoli and the carrot peeling, but Lenor didn't touch the parsnip and Comfort only ate 1/4 or so of what she had (they only got a little bit each) I didn't see any ill effects in Comfort, but I won't feed it again as they don't seem to like it much.


----------



## ferniegirl

Hi, does anyone know if peanuts are safe or dangerous? I mean the ones you give to the birds, not the salted kind. My buns go mad for them but they only have one or two now and then for a treat. I have started to worry that maybe they are not good for them (apart from the getting fat aspect!) although there seems to be no adverse effects.

Thanks

Fernie


----------



## Andyt4

are pak choi and romaine lettuce good?


----------



## Andyt4

and any flat peas?


----------



## sugarcookie

Vinnie223 said:


> Have not seen Cilantro on any of these list, is that ok? One of my buns goes like binky crazy for it! SO CUTE! lol


I think Cliantro is one of those "feed in moderation" veggies, but I've always seen it on the list of things that are ok for buns.

@Ferniegirl: I'm pretty sure peanuts are a no-no since they can cause blockage.


----------



## lindseywatson

I recently saw an article about avocado killing four rabbits, so this should be added to the list of foods to avoid. It must have been awful for the owner who had been offering them to her rabbits as a treat.


----------



## Lollie1515

emzybabe said:


> no Idea on parsnip, are they interested in eating it?
> 
> does anyone know if I can feed my buns a little bit of bell pepper that I have going spare, cant seem to find a list with it in anywhere?


My Buns sometimes get the peelings from the parsnips on a Sunday - sometimes they eat it, Sometimes they dont. Mine arent too much effected by it  x


----------



## Tink82

Andyt4 said:


> and any flat peas?


Do you mean mong tout? if si that's fine, mine go nuts for it..

Does anyone know if leek is ok or a no no?? Got a bag of pre cut cabbages and greens and didnt realise it had leek in it


----------



## Kammie

Tink82 said:


> Do you mean mong tout? if si that's fine, mine go nuts for it..
> 
> Does anyone know if leek is ok or a no no?? Got a bag of pre cut cabbages and greens and didnt realise it had leek in it


It belongs to the onion family so I wouldn't give them any. Then again chives are part of the onion family and they can eat those. I'm not 100% sure if they can have it or not.


----------



## Tink82

Kammie said:


> It belongs to the onion family so I wouldn't give them any. Then again chives are part of the onion family and they can eat those. I'm not 100% sure if they can have it or not.


It's a funny one.. neither here nor there! searched a few sites and can't see reference to it at all


----------



## Kammie

Tink82 said:


> It's a funny one.. neither here nor there! searched a few sites and can't see reference to it at all


I just found this but doesn't really give a definate answer.



> Yes leeks are safe for rabbits - in fact here is a food made with it as an ingredient
> 
> http://www.lovellpets.com/russel-rabbit-carrot-and-leek-130-p.asp
> 
> But some rabbits don't pass calcium through their system well and can develop 'sludge' in their bladders. Leeks are among the most oxalate-dense vegetables and can contribute to this problem.
> 
> As a small part of the diet they should not be a problem.


I would avoid it to be safe.


----------



## lolabloob

Kammie said:


> You can but its not as good as the fresh stuff. A lot of the nuitrients go when veg is frozen.


My bunny was at the vet for a booster and we were discussing her diet and my vet said that you should never feed anything that's been frozen. He specialises in small pets especially rabbits. He also said no lettuce and definitely NO carrots- its a stereotype but is too starchy for the rabbit to digest. He suggested cabbage, the leafy heads of carrots, parsley and alfalfa in small doses so that's what my princess gets  xx


----------



## happysaz133

Mine get carrots in moderation as I know they can be fattening!


----------



## lolabloob

yeah they're fattening but he said the starchiness can be hard to digest and can cause health problems like digestion or stomach problems so im not taking the risk! hehe xx


----------



## lindseywatson

it is worth bearing in mind that wild rabbits live off natural products like grass, plants, twigs and bark. This site has some great advice on what you should and should not feed... Fight For Fibre


----------



## Gil3987

i gave my bunny a strawberry last nite and he loved it, but as he is white he got in a real mess lol it was on his face and hands then he cleaned his face and rubbed it all in b4 i could get to him with a wipe, so he is a white bunny with a pink face now lol

how many strawbs can he be given at any one time?


----------



## Tink82

Is pineapple ok?? I know the juice is but what about the flesh?


----------



## Nonnie

Tink82 said:


> Is pineapple ok?? I know the juice is but what about the flesh?


Ok in small amounts, but not too much as its high in natural sugars.


----------



## Tink82

Nonnie said:


> Ok in small amounts, but not too much as its high in natural sugars.


so yummy but baaaaad! thanks


----------



## Jay-Nitro

ok so this isnt food but.....when you give your buns a nice new digging box or cardboard castle type thing, they tend 2 chew the hell out of it and erm, I dont exactly see him spitting it out!!! so they must eat it. . . . . .is this ok? and i do mean plain cardboard, not shiney or card with inks on etc


----------



## Weim<3

I've been told that feeding your rabbit lettuce can be very dangerous :/


Since, finding this out, I havent fed my two newest rabbits lettuce, but all fo the rabbits Ive had before my current two never had a problem with eating it, they were always healthy bunnies :confused1:

But what a great thread!!
Whenever I feed my bunnies new things, I'm always worried what they can be fed and what they can't.
My baby rabbit is VERY fussy. She doesn't eat anything but rabbit food, she won't touch grass, treats, bread, chocolate...
My other one absolutely loves it all!!


----------



## lindseywatson

I have a copy of the feeding guide from Rabbit Awareness Week (grabbed one from pets at home). According to this guide the following kinds of lettuce are ok... 
red leaf lettuce
red cabbage
romaine lettuce

plus, apple, asparagus, banana, basil, broccoli, brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower leaves and stalks, celery, chicory, cucumber, dill, fennel, grapes, green pepper, kale, mint, orange (peeled), oregano, parsley, red cabbage, savoy cabbage, spinach, tomato, turnip, watercress.

Bad things include: apple pips, potato, rhubarb (leaves and stalks), tomato leaves, locust pods and beans.

The guide also warns about flowers and plants which are dangerous and should not be in the garden if you allow your rabbit to roam around... these are...
autumn crocus, begonia, black nightshade, busy lizzie, buttercup, carnation, chrysanthemum, clematis, cowslip, geranium, hemlock, laburnum, laurel, poison ivy, poppy and yucca.

Hope this is of use!
Lindsey


----------



## Taylors Petfoods

great thread, your time has been put to good use.
Probably the most useful thread i've seen so far, well done


----------



## Lollie1515

Weim<3 said:


> I've been told that feeding your rabbit lettuce can be very dangerous :/
> 
> 
> Since, finding this out, I havent fed my two newest rabbits lettuce, but all fo the rabbits Ive had before my current two never had a problem with eating it, they were always healthy bunnies :confused1:


ive herd people feeding lettuce to rabbits and it bein ok, 3 / 4 months ago i nearly lost one of my rabbits due to my dad "thinking they where hunrgry...and thought he would give them a treat" rushed him to the vets and vet warned i was hours within loosing him. 
NEVER again will i ever feed it to them  Silly Dadddiooo!!


----------



## dianek1215

can my 5 week old bunny eat applewood? what can i give him to chew on that is safe? thanks


----------



## Emmiiee

Butternut squash?? okay or not x


----------



## saz.flapper

My Mum found out that our rabbits like Nimble bread - toast (cold). Which is sold in all supermarkets, it's got seeds and what not in it that's good for them. They only for about a quater of a piece each and of course, because its hard, it's good for their teeth.


----------



## AmandaWR

My house bunny, Clover, likes to share my morning museli (sugar free) with natural yogurt on, she just has a taste of it, I know the museli is fine as I make my own and I know exactly what's in it - is the yogurt ok for her??


----------



## Allieso

my rabbit like cabbage and Carrot very much


----------



## AmandaWR

The other things that Clover likes to eat are oatcakes (sugar free ones) and ryvita crackers. I don't eat bread with yeast in it but I sometimes have wholewheat soda bread, Clover loves a slice of that when it has been dried for a few days and really hard. The hard bread is good for Clover's teeth.

I wondered....do we all take as much care about what we eat? We are all so concerned not to let our bunnies eat anything unhealthy! ...I'm off for a mince pie...


----------



## alster

Thanks for that! I've got some rhubarb in the garden, but the pests have left it alone so far, but will keep an eye on them!


----------



## oliviajo

Our new babies like our blueberry bush, the leaves and the fruits, they seem ok but it isn't on the safe foods list, should we stop them from nibbling it?


----------



## MrRustyRead

i got really worried because i read a book that said daisies were not safe. but seeing as you say they are its good because my rabbits have always eaten daisies and never had any harm


----------



## qiaohong

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*is there any lists like this for guinea pigs???*_


The Peter Gurney Guinea Pig Pages - Skin problems.

Pretty much a best source out there - not much this guy doesn't know.


----------



## Button79

Hi!

How about straw? I give my two bunnies straw for bedding. Unfortunately at the moment they live separately but hoping to get help with bonding them soon (fingers crossed please).

The youngest doesn't really eat it and it stays in his bedroom, he also leaves a lot of the hay in his bedroom too, only eating a bit now and then.

The oldest is a funny little bunny. He eats EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING in his bedroom, all the straw and all the hay - and he eats it all so quickly too. What can I do about it as I worry about him getting cold. Sometimes, he'll pull it out and put it downstairs but most of the time it goes in his belly!! What do I do as I feel awful. The little'en has a cosy warm bedroom and the eldests is always completely empty 

Now, I have tried talking to him about it but it hasn't helped....:001_huh:


----------



## Pmartin86

Can anyone else confirm that asparagus is OK for them? I often (at least weekly) cook with asparagus and usually have a few stems left over, is it safe to give them what I have or should I limit it?


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I don't feed my bun any lettuce at the moment, but I heard romaine lettuce is okay. Should I give him some and if so, how much per week?  xoxo


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Button79 said:


> Hi!
> 
> How about straw? I give my two bunnies straw for bedding. Unfortunately at the moment they live separately but hoping to get help with bonding them soon (fingers crossed please).
> 
> The youngest doesn't really eat it and it stays in his bedroom, he also leaves a lot of the hay in his bedroom too, only eating a bit now and then.
> 
> The oldest is a funny little bunny. He eats EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING in his bedroom, all the straw and all the hay - and he eats it all so quickly too. What can I do about it as I worry about him getting cold. Sometimes, he'll pull it out and put it downstairs but most of the time it goes in his belly!! What do I do as I feel awful. The little'en has a cosy warm bedroom and the eldests is always completely empty
> 
> Now, I have tried talking to him about it but it hasn't helped....:001_huh:


I give my Buddy little straw for warmth in the winter.  He never eats it anyway. I have lots of hay on top for him to eat.

I think it would be good if you also included lots of hay in your bedding. The hay bedding is very healthy for your bun, you should encourage him to eat it and also get him a hay rack so he can eat more out of there rather than the bed. xoxo


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks for the tips


----------



## Minion

My rabbit, Minion, loves kale and banana, although I hate give him banana because he slurps it like an old man with no teeth .

I love the fact that in almost every post people's rabbits like carrot. My rabbit hates carrot but will happily eat wallpaper!

We've recently got him off eating crackers as it got to the point where whenever we went in the kitchen he'd sit next to the cupboard we keep them in.


----------



## kcmd02

I've recently started feeding Lola a couple of different veggies that I've read conflicting opinions on.. She's started eating spinach, broccoli, kale and cauliflower. Some sources I've read have said to feed these veggies sparingly or only a couple of times a week while others say they are all perfectly fine & don't have to be limited. The only one I'm fairly sure on that should be limited is spinach due to oxalates (not sure of the spelling).. 

I've been gradually introducing new veggies in her diet as I now understand that she should be getting at least 2 cups of veggies per day, whereas she was previously getting veggies every other day which didn't have a lot of variety in them.


----------



## Guest

kcmd02 said:


> I've recently started feeding Lola a couple of different veggies that I've read conflicting opinions on.. She's started eating spinach, broccoli, kale and cauliflower. Some sources I've read have said to feed these veggies sparingly or only a couple of times a week while others say they are all perfectly fine & don't have to be limited. The only one I'm fairly sure on that should be limited is spinach due to oxalates (not sure of the spelling)..
> 
> I've been gradually introducing new veggies in her diet as I now understand that she should be getting at least 2 cups of veggies per day, whereas she was previously getting veggies every other day which didn't have a lot of variety in them.


Broccoli and kale should be fed sparingly because they are high in calcium which can cause bladder sludge and stones.


----------



## kcmd02

Thanks for the reply . Was it correct what I read about also giving spinach sparingly? What would you recommend as good veggies for rabbits that I wouldn't have to worry about having the potential for harm?


----------



## Guest

kcmd02 said:


> Thanks for the reply . Was it correct what I read about also giving spinach sparingly? What would you recommend as good veggies for rabbits that I wouldn't have to worry about having the potential for harm?


Yes, spinach is quite gassy so can cause bloat, so best to feed sparingly.
Spring greens are a good leafy veg that you can feed, and you can mix and match some fresh greens for a bit of variety.


----------



## KYRIEBLOOMFIELD

really helpful, thanks!!


----------



## Charlie13

Brilliant list. Thanks 

Any idea if rhododendron, hydrangea, buddleja are unsafe?

Thanks


----------



## ponderousa

I found a problem with it; watermelon is bad, My mom gave her bunnies watermelon and they all died.


----------



## Guest

ponderousa said:


> I found a problem with it; watermelon is bad, My mom gave her bunnies watermelon and they all died.


Rabbits can eat a very small amount of watermelon as a treat. If you feed your rabbit too much watermelon it may cause digestive troubles and diarrhea because it has too much sugar in it.


----------



## ponderousa

so wouldn't it be best to not give them any?


----------



## Guest

ponderousa said:


> so wouldn't it be best to not give them any?


No, just don't feed too much


----------



## ponderousa

so how much is ok?


----------



## Guest

ponderousa said:


> so how much is ok?


A small treat occasionally.


----------



## hazyreality

Anyone know if Kiwi is OK? Only thought of it as they were on special offer at Tesco lol


----------



## Guest

hazyreality said:


> Anyone know if Kiwi is OK? Only thought of it as they were on special offer at Tesco lol


Yep they are fine in moderation, only the flesh tho


----------



## hazyreality

Thanks Bernie  
I had guessed if they were allowed it then it would be in moderation as its a fruit, and didnt think the skin would be appealing lol. Will give them a try tomorrow maybe. They had pear for the first time in a very long time last week and everyone except Marley loved it, and the guineas tucked in aswell.


----------



## hayforrabbits

Thanks for your article! From the research I have done, I have found that Timothy hay for you rabbit is the best choice. Timothy hay is a less fattening type of food for rabbits than alfalfa hay. Timothy hay is especially known for its:

Ease on the digestive systems of small animals
Low protein content
Low calcium content
High fiber content
Low moisture that keeps the hay from rotting

The timothy hay we sell online is grown at high altitudes, resulting in an environment of cool night temperatures, low humidity and limited rainfall. All of these components work together to create a hay crop that allows the plant to take the energy it accumulates and turn it into growth in less time. This results in a type of hay that provides great food for rabbits because it is much more nutritious per inch of growth. When researching and purchasing hay, you may often hear the term first cut of timothy hay. All this information and more can be found at Timothy Hay for Rabbits: Rabbit Hole Hay. Enjoy your hay!!


----------



## jeaniebeck

Very helpful information for a newbie like myself, thanks


----------



## gringo123

Hi Kelly
I give my rabbits quite generous portions of Kale when I have it - maybe a big handful from a Supermarket bag. They'll get that every day for about 4 successive days until it runs out. It that too much? There are 2 of them by the way.
Thanks a lot!
Steve


----------



## ianward2000

saz.flapper said:


> My Mum found out that our rabbits like Nimble bread - toast (cold). Which is sold in all supermarkets, it's got seeds and what not in it that's good for them. They only for about a quater of a piece each and of course, because its hard, it's good for their teeth.


Re: Giving your rabbit bread.

You should not give your rabbit any bread, toasted, baked or otherwise. Bread contains a lot of carbo-hydrate, which can cause excessive bloating in your rabbits stomach.


----------



## ianward2000

That's a nice handy shopping list of things I can give to my bunny. There is a lot of conflicting info on the web about what you can and can't give rabbits. 

Re giving pizza to rabbits; that's a definite no. Many pizzas contain dairy produce, ie, cheese and meat products.


----------



## JoannaPet

You should come along to the London Pet Show in May. 

The Rabbit Welfare Association will be a key part of the Small Furries zone and will be promoting their messages on providing an appropriate diet, housing, exercise and care for rabbits as well as the importance of keeping rabbits in neutered pairs. 

I would highly recommend it!


----------



## CallumRory

Good listing of food and besides it really a confusion when it comes to rabbit feeding.


----------



## RomanceMandala

Wow huge collection. I'm really happy about the post. Because this is needful for myself as the rabbit's owner.


----------



## Miceandmore64

If anybody knows may they please leave a visitor message on my page if 
Grape vine branches and/or there leaves ok for rabbits and/or mice. 
Thanks


----------



## stargren

thank you for this i was just about to put a post up saying what so u feed your bunny green wise


----------



## MerlinsMum

Miceandmore64 said:


> If anybody knows may they please leave a visitor message on my page if
> Grape vine branches and/or there leaves ok for rabbits and/or mice.
> Thanks


Grape vine leaves are safe for bunnies and they are usually very enthusiastic abut them in my experience.


----------



## maddiepotty12

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TXSDKWZ

ATTENTION ALL RABBIT OWNERS. I am a 4th year veterinary nursing student undertaking my dissertation project. I have chosen rabbit nutrition as my thesis. and feeding regimes in modern rabbit owners THERE IS A CHNACE TO WIN A 12KG BAG OF RABBIT FOOD FOR EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATES IN THE SURVEY. Please complete and share. the more responses I get the better my discussion will be. I will be very great full for participation.


----------



## MerlinsMum

maddiepotty12 said:


> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TXSDKWZ
> 
> ATTENTION ALL RABBIT OWNERS. I am a 4th year veterinary nursing student undertaking my dissertation project. I have chosen rabbit nutrition as my thesis. and feeding regimes in modern rabbit owners THERE IS A CHNACE TO WIN A 12KG BAG OF RABBIT FOOD FOR EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATES IN THE SURVEY. Please complete and share. the more responses I get the better my discussion will be. I will be very great full for participation.


I have multiple rabbits but can't complete the survey for each as requested, the survey won't allow me to.


----------



## Guest

What about olives???


----------



## ianward2000

Where is the share button ?


----------



## Mummyalfi

kellyrich said:


> Safe foods:
> 
> Agrimony
> Alfalfa
> Apple
> Avens
> Balm
> Banana
> Barley
> Basil
> Beetroot
> Blackberry
> Borage
> Broccoli
> Buckwheat
> Burnet
> Camomile
> Caraway
> Carrot
> Celery
> Celeriac
> Chervil
> Chicory
> Chickweed
> Chinese leaf
> Cleavers
> Clover, WHITE
> Coltsfoot
> Comfrey WILTED SLIGHTLY
> Coriander
> Corn marigold
> Corn spurrey
> Cow parsnip
> Crosswort
> Cucumber
> Dandelion
> Dead-Nettles
> Dill
> Dock BEFORE FLOWERING
> Endive
> Fat hen
> Fennel
> Goosefoot
> Goosegrass
> Goutweed BEFORE FLOWERING
> Ground elder BEFORE FLOWERING
> Hawkbit
> Hawkweed
> Heather
> Hedge parsley
> Horseradish
> Jerusalem artichoke
> Knapweed
> Knotgrass
> Kohlrabi
> Lavender
> Lovage
> Mallow
> Marjoram
> Mayweed
> Maywort
> Meadowsweet
> Melon
> Milk thistle
> Mugwort
> Nipplewort
> Oats
> Orache
> Oxeye daisy
> Parsley
> Parsnip
> Pear
> Peppermint
> Pigweed
> Plantain
> Pumpkin
> Radish GREENS
> Raspberry
> Sage
> Savory
> Sanfoin
> Shepherd's purse
> Silverweed
> Sow thistle
> Soya
> Strawberry
> Swiss Chard
> Tare
> Tomatoes
> Trefoil
> Vetch
> Vine leaves
> Watercress
> Watermelon
> Wheat
> Yarrow
> 
> Safe in moderation:
> 
> Brussels sprouts
> Cabbage
> Cauliflower
> Corn
> Groundsel
> Kale
> Lettuce
> Molasses
> Mustard greens
> Spinach
> Tallow
> Turnip
> 
> NOT SAFE:
> 
> Arum
> Bigwort
> Bindweed
> Bluebell
> Bryony
> Buttercup
> Celandine
> Clover RED
> Colchicum
> Corncockle
> Cowslip
> Cuckoo pint
> Dog's Mercury
> Elder after flowering
> Euphorbia
> Evergreens
> Fool's parsley
> Foxglove
> Ground ivy
> Hemlock
> Henbane
> Kingcup
> Meadow Saffron
> Milkweed
> Nightshade
> Ragwort
> Scarlet Pimpernel
> Spurge
> Toadflax
> Tomato LEAVES
> Traveller's joy
> Beans
> Peach leaves
> Plum leaves
> Potato SPROUTS
> Rhubarb
> Wood sorrel
> 
> Safe tree and shrub leaves:
> 
> Should always be fresh young leaves:
> 
> Acacia
> Apple
> Beech
> Birch
> Blackberry
> Cherry
> Hazel
> Horse Chestnut
> Lime
> Mountain Ash
> Mulberry
> Pear
> Poplar (not black)
> Raspberry
> Strawberry
> 
> Safe twigs:
> 
> Apple
> Birch
> Blackberry
> Fir
> Hazel
> Hawthorn
> Maple
> Pear
> Raspberry
> Spruce
> Willow
> 
> Unsafe twigs:
> 
> Acacia
> Apricot
> Azalea
> Beech
> Box
> Cherry
> Clematis
> Elder
> Holly
> Ivy
> Laburnum
> Mistletoe
> Nux vomica
> Oak
> Oleander
> Peach
> Periwinkle
> Plum
> Privet
> Rhododendron
> Rosewood
> Snowberry
> Spindleberry
> Thorn apple
> Waxplant
> Wisteria
> Yew
> All evergreens not mentioned in safe twig list
> 
> Safe flowers:
> 
> Aster
> Carnation
> Daisy
> Geranium
> Geum
> Helenium
> Hollyhock
> Honesty
> Marguerite
> Marigold
> Michaelmas daisy
> Nasturtium
> Rose
> Stock
> Sunflower
> Wallflower
> 
> Unsafe flowers:
> 
> Acacia
> Aconite
> Antirrhinum
> Anemone
> Brugmansia
> Columbine
> Crocus
> Daffodil
> Dahlia
> Delphinium
> Feverfew
> Gypsophila
> Hellebore
> Hyacinth
> Iris
> Larkspur
> Lily of the Valley
> Lobelia
> Love-in-a-mist
> Lupin
> Narcissus
> Poppy
> Primrose
> Snowdrop
> Tulip
> Any bulbs


Hi, I'm a bit concerned with this as my vet told me that carrots are not good for my rabbits as it rots their teeth. It is ok in moderation, but only as a treat. And cabbage is very good for them, it just makes them a bit windy.


----------



## MoonLight_Knight

is it oky to fed babycorn to my bun bun?


----------



## catlang

Thanks for the initial posting listing all the different types of foods acceptable for bunnies/rabbits. I was overwhelmed of this list, as we only feed our two kale in moderation, lots of hay and rabbit pellets (from Pets at Home). I am going to check this list and add some in their diet.
One thing I have found is that after eating pellets, their wee becomes red/brown and not clear or yellow. Should I be worried?


----------



## Beth Green

I have a rabbit and some guineapigs and I have been trying to give them more variety in there diet. I was just wondering if these are all safe things to feed them. Ive been reading online but people seem to have mixed reviews on different herbs.
Raspberry leaves
Red clover (small amount)
Chamomile 
Lemon grass
Dandellion leaf 
Lavander
Lemon balm 
Red rose petals 
Oregano 
Rosemary 
Sage 
Thyme 
Hibiscus flower
Meadowsweet 
Nettle
Coriander leaf 

I want to mix some of these in with the ready grass and hay


----------



## Tiggers

Raspberry leaves should be given occasionally and never during pregnancy. Dandelion is a diruretic, so should only be given occasionally. Lavender I would avoid, chamomile is high in sugar, so only occasionally and nettle only occasionally, but, with the exception of lavender, all should be safe to give in small amounts and sparingly.


----------



## Beth Green

Thanks


Tiggers said:


> Raspberry leaves should be given occasionally and never during pregnancy. Dandelion is a diruretic, so should only be given occasionally. Lavender I would avoid, chamomile is high in sugar, so only occasionally and nettle only occasionally, but, with the exception of lavender, all should be safe to hive in small amounts and sparingly.


----------



## Tiggers

My chinchillas enjoy a good variety of herbs and herbal forage, given in small amounts and occasionally. They all rush to their cage doors at treat time and it's lovely to watch them all enjoying their treat


----------



## bukko

My rabbits usually eat Readigrass but the world seems to have run out right now, so I was recommended Dengie Meadow Grass instead.
But I've just noticed it has added rape seed oil and has pellets of herbs mixed in.
Does anyone know if this is safe for them?
Thanks


----------



## Tiggers

What's wrong with feeding either a good quality Timothy hay or meadow hay? Readi Grass is high in calcium and should be limited to a couple of times a week.


----------



## bukko

Readigrass has no additives at all - what makes you think it is high in calcium?
Rabbits eat grass naturally in preference to hay, so seemed to make sense to me!
Obviously I want to do the right thing so grateful to be educated!
Thanks


----------



## Tiggers

It carries the same nutritional value as alfalfa, again high in calcium. Too much calcium in a herbivore/Lagomorpha diet can result in kidney disfunction, stones and various other health issues. Hay should not carry additives either.


----------



## bukko

Wow - who'd have thought that rabbits' natural food was bad for them!
Friendship Estates say Readigrass (their product) is perfect for rabbits, as does someone I know who wrote her dissertation on the digestive systems of rabbits and horses.
I'm very grateful for this correction. Do you have a source for this I can quote?
Thanks again for the information


----------



## Tiggers

Years of chinchilla keeping and common sense.


----------



## bukko

Thanks for the clarification.
If anyone has an answer for my question re: Dengie Meadow Grass I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Tiggers

I've just googled it and personally, would not feed it. It's designed for horses by the look of it, not small animals.


----------



## bukko

Thanks. I did the same but I couldn't see anything in the additives that would be bad for them.
I'd rather not rely on opinion. Does anyone have any specific knowledge on the subject?
Thanks all.


----------



## Tiggers

It is entirely your choice wether you feed this or not. You asked for advice on this product and I gave you mine. If you don't wish to rely on opinion, why are you asking for guidance on here?


----------



## bukko

Normally I am happy to be guided by the opinions of others.
However, I feel it would be unwise for me to follow someone's opinion after learning that they believe grass is bad for rabbits.
Even that I would accept if it were backed by some kind of evidence, but it appears to be purely subjective.
So on that basis I'll wait to see what someone else has to say.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Tiggers

I did not state that grass is unsafe for rabbits. You have not read my post correctly. Readi Grass is a type too high in calcium to be fed as a staple diet. Be careful before you jump to conclusions regarding information given to you. The information that other members give will be based on opinion and experience, not scientific evidence. The choice of wether you take heed is yours.


----------



## bukko

Yes, you said that Readigrass is too high in calcium, but when requested you are unable to show why you think that, other than it's your opinion.
Readigrass is just grass; there is nothing added to it, not even calcium. Grass is the natural staple food of rabbits; not hay, grass.
All things considered, I don't think my response is unwarranted.


----------



## Tiggers

The calcium occurs naturally in this feed.


----------



## bunnygeek

Readigrass is really meant as a supplement, not a staple instead of hay.

It has 0.8% calcium, alfalfa hay has 1% calcium, Timothy hay by way of comparison typically has about 0.3% calcium.

For a healthy active rabbit you should be ok, but as they get older and more sedentary they are more prone to bladder and kidney stones. It is better to use Readigrass as a supplement, only a handful a day, with meadow or timothy hay as a staple in larger quantities.

You can see the various calcium contents of grasses here.


----------



## Louis M. Jones

I have found that Fat is very harmful to ferret, but is fat harmful to my rabbit?


----------



## bunnygeek

Louis M. Jones said:


> I have found that Fat is very harmful to ferret, but is fat harmful to my rabbit?


They should not be on a high fat diet no. Only breeding does need a high protein diet.


----------



## Tiggers

High fat in the diet of any animal is highly detrimental to health.


----------



## Louis M. Jones

Thanks for your Information.


----------



## kristi simpkin

Thanks for that My bunny eats the weirdest thing like salt n vinegar chips! And she loves juice


----------



## Corneal

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*is there any lists like this for guinea pigs???*_


 go to the guinea pig page and have a look


----------



## Tiggers

Feeding human junk food to any animal is pure folly. Any pet will happily take this type of food, totally oblivious of the potential damage and worse. A rabbit is a herbivore for Heavens Sake and should not be eating crisps and drinking juice.


----------



## Louis M. Jones

Finally, I have got a complete save and suitable meal list for my loving bunny. And I am really happy that my bunny passing a very good time. Last Sunday, I have passed a very good moment with my bunny, It is the symbol of happiness. You can check out this list from here...

https://thepetsadvisors.com/best-rabbit-food/


----------



## Louis M. Jones

This food list is really safe for your rabbit. Thanks, today!


----------

